# Looking for alternatives to XWD



## mustafaupk (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I am looking to start my very first investment portfolio with savings. I have settled on XBB (Bonds), ZCN(Canadian Equity). I need some ideas for getting exposure to US and international equity. XWD does this but its MER is a bit on the high side. I am wondering if anyone has found a good combination to get International and US exposure with Canadian ETFs. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## longinvest (Sep 12, 2012)

You could look at the recommended ETFs of the Canadian Couch Potato blog.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

VTI for US in RRSP. VWO, VEA or VXUS for international in RRSP. Check those out for starters.


----------



## Worm (Nov 18, 2012)

I've got some money in this fund as well. Next time I rebalance I'll probably switch to a combo of VXUS and VFV.


----------

